# How much lime do I need?



## NCLawnLady (Jul 2, 2020)

soil test that doesn't really help me...

How much lime do I need to add, I'm super confused


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I do not know the calculation for the exact amount here but adding lime and correcting pH is a multiyear process.

You can easily add 10lbs of lime per K - most bags have an application rate for the soil type and.pH. just keep it on the lower end of the chart. You are deficient in both Ca and Mg so you can use dolomitic lime. Find an agricultural store near you and you will get it cheap.

I would repeat a soil test next year in spring and get it done from waypoint or any reputable lab and ask for recommendation.

You are also a little deficient in K and some micros(dont really worry about these)

EDIT: edited my response appropriately as per @g-man


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@uts a lot of lime is a bad advise. The amount of lime depends on the soil type.

@NCLawnLady this soil test is not good to determine lime. A good test will tell you how much lime to use. The test methods they use are unproven.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@NCLawnLady WayPoint Analytical in Clayton will evaluate "buffer PH." They take your soil sample, test the PH, then they add some lime and see how it reacts. The amount of change after adding lime gives them an estimate of how much lime you need to add. $16.50 for an S3m test will give you this and all the fixin's. There would be no way of knowing how much lime you need based on the test above.


----------



## sirwired (May 21, 2020)

Since you live in Raleigh, you are in luck! The NC Dept. of Agriculture, Agronomic Services Division will perform a quite-good soil test for free (unless you test from Thanksgiving through the end of March during which it's only $4), and won't try to sell you anything. They actually personally designed some of the standard soil tests now used all over the world, including in private labs.

https://www.ncagr.gov/agronomi/uyrst.htm

You can pick up sample boxes (and drop off samples) during business hours at their HQ at 4300 Reedy Creek Rd.

It's a couple blocks from the Art Museum; take Blue Ridge to the Art Museum entrance, but turn the other way down Reedy Creek. After you pass the sign for the Wildlife commission warehouse on the right, turn into the back entrance for Agronomic Services. The loading dock around back has a big grey cabinet with soil sample boxes, and you can drop off samples at the table marked for them. You should fill out the submission form on the website and print it before dropping off your samples.

You can test different areas of your yard, flower beds, trees, etc., all separately, and still completely free.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@sirwired do you know if this is for Raleigh only or the whole NC state?


----------



## sirwired (May 21, 2020)

g-man said:


> @sirwired do you know if this is for Raleigh only or the whole NC state?


The testing facility is in Raleigh, but the empty sample boxes can be picked up at any local county agriculture extension or soil and water conservation district office, and you then ship the samples to Raleigh for processing. The only requirement is that the samples need to come from NC land.

(Some extension offices will ship the samples for you, but only in infrequent batches.)

Really, most states perform basic soil testing for low or no cost, and the post with labs should at least mention this.


----------



## NCLawnLady (Jul 2, 2020)

Considering I can't figure out how to send off to waypoint - they want and account number on their forms, I don't have one and no one answers the phone when I call.... I guess I'll stop by dept of ag as I drive past it every day on the way to work!


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

They will create an account for you when they receive your sample. If you haven't yet, take a look at the video @Ware put together on collecting and sending an a soil sample to Waypoint.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1896&start=20#p57916


----------

